# Help choosing a style?



## Rukia (May 25, 2009)

Hello, I'm new here =] 
I'm 18 and a girl and I've never done any style of martial arts before (i've sat in on a few aikido classes but thats it) Since I just got out of school I think it's a great time to start taking classes, so I was wondering if I could get some advice as to which style I should start with.

Here's what is offered in my area:
http://www.aamasite.com/index.html
They offer Brazilion JiuJitsu, Muay Thai, Tae Kwon Do, and Judo mixed with wrestling.

The other one that I was looking at is called Northshore Karate Studio. They offer Karate, Kickboxing, and they just started a JuJitsu/Mixed martial arts class. 
http://www.scottdavisjujitsu.com


There are plenty of others offering Karate and Tae Kwon Do, but im not really interested in either of those. What I was really looking into was JuJitsu, but Im not sure if its good for someone with no experience. I guess what I'm looking for is something active (not just punches and kicks, but fighting and sparring), self defense isnt my main concern but a definite plus, and just something to give me confidence and to occupy my time


Anyways, if anyone wants to give me some advice I would appreciate it =]


----------



## Tensei85 (May 25, 2009)

I would say try them both, it seems that there offering similar courses. But whats important is not so much what they are offering (that however does play a factor, general interest is a key) but how they instruct. 
The questions are:

Can they instruct you adequately?
Can they offer you what you are looking for?
a. as in what type of goals you wish to obtain.
b. what generates your interest in one or multiple areas.
c. each of these they need to address.

Also check out the students, do they know there stuff? Check out the beginner, intermediate, advanced. Watch the progression differences between the various levels. Try and get a general perspective of what you may see in yourself given similar time periods to the other students.

I know some people take this lightly, but really would you like to waste your time and money in a place for a long period of time and then realize hey I could of went here and got more out of it.

So trust, and confidence are something that has to be cultivated over time.

Sorry, if I over complicated this but I wish you the best and enjoy your martial arts journey! : )


----------



## arnisador (May 25, 2009)

It's hard to tell from a web page, but both look good! Yes, jujutsu is fine for a beginner. Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu plus Muay Thai is _great_ self-defense, but it can be hard training.

Check both out! If you can't decide, pick the one closer/with a better schedule to help you stick with it. Good luck!


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for the advice =]
I sent an email to both schools and I will talk to the teachers and try to observe different classes to see what I like


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 25, 2009)

Hi Rukia

Here are my thoughs on the 2 schools:

1st school: I do not see the Teacher's credentials so I have no idea how long and rank he is in. The pictures do not give enough to know about the class except some kid programs. You might have to ask about the teacher's credentials and who he trained under and what rank. Doesn't mean the school is bad just means you the website isn't very detailed.

2nd school:
The school says 


> A mixture of traditional Japanese Ju Jitsu (Minami Ryu),


 However Minami ryu is created by an American as found here:
http://www.minamiryu.com/html/sensei_garrett.html

So this school trying to pass this off with ties to Japan is not true.
The site like school number 1 does not really list much info about rank and stuff. The Minami ryu comes from a legit school in Japan known as Kito ryu which is what Judo is based off among other schools.

The schools may have great techniques but to me they seem fishy. To address your concerns:


> What I was really looking into was JuJitsu, but Im not sure if its good for someone with no experience


You will be fine. There is Koryu Jujutsu which is pre 1868,Gendai Jujutsu which is after 1868. Alot of Gendai Jujutsu systems in the West try to use Japanese names and history such as Minami ryu which can fool people who do not know.



> self defense isnt my main concern but a definite plus, and just something to give me confidence and to occupy my time


 
If you are looking to compete then Brazilian Jujutsu,Judo are more directed that way. Even though the first school may teach Brazilian Jujutsu you should find out if he is qualified to.

Check the schools out and judge for yourself ask lots of questions and surf the net for other schools in your area that you might not be aware of.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2009)

This is the actual link to the second school, the "Scott davis site"
http://www.northshorekaratestudios.com/




This is a list of all the martial art schools in my area, its quite a long list thats why I didn't post it before.  I looked through most of them and they only offer karate or tae kwon do.  

http://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&u...&oi=local_group&ct=more-results&cd=1&resnum=1

I think I'm just going to have to visit each school and talk to the teachers to find out if they are really qualified, and see what the students think of the school.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 25, 2009)

http://www.mmatraining.com/gym/louisiana/

If you are looking for Brazilian Jujutsu and more MMA type.

http://www.ljci.org/clubs.html

If you are looking for Judo players.

http://www.genbukan.org/cgi-bin/site.pl?1712&cxDatabase_databaseID=1&id=272

Jason is a Genbukan group leader.


----------



## Rukia (May 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for taking the time to go through the schools and find good ones, i really appreciate it


----------



## Tez3 (May 25, 2009)

Rukia said:


> This is the actual link to the second school, the "Scott davis site"
> http://www.northshorekaratestudios.com/
> 
> 
> ...


 
The first site confuses me as it says karate all over it but they teach TKD! How can it be a karate studio when they don't teach it?


----------



## 7starmarc (May 26, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> The first site confuses me as it says karate all over it but they teach TKD! How can it be a karate studio when they don't teach it?



I'm not sure if you see it that much in England, but in my area (Southern California), it's practically par for the course. I can't count how many schools market themselves with "Kung Fu/Karate" when they very well do know what the proper name for their style is once you get in the door. I chalk it up to marketing "genius", for the most part.


----------



## Tez3 (May 27, 2009)

7starmarc said:


> I'm not sure if you see it that much in England, but in my area (Southern California), it's practically par for the course. I can't count how many schools market themselves with "Kung Fu/Karate" when they very well do know what the proper name for their style is once you get in the door. I chalk it up to marketing "genius", for the most part.


 

I haven't seen it before tbh, I think TKD is fairly well known here, at least as much as karate is. I think the TKD people here have probably done a good job getting the name out there.


----------



## nitflegal (May 27, 2009)

Not sure I'll have much to add but I figure I shouldn't let that stop me!  I don't know Scott Davis from Adam but he does show up in legitimate US ju jitsu organizations which is at least one positive even if some of them have a mailed check as their primary acceptance criteria.   I think the other place is owned by one of the founders of the XFC.

Honestly, there's no substitution for information gathering on-site.  Ask them their background (and then double check on Google to filter out any overstatement) and ask to sit in for a class or two.  For free.  Don't sign any long-term contracts, go for a month for a couple of cycles until you're sure you like it and the teachers.  Be honest with yourself; are you having fun and looking forward to the next class or not?  Not that it won't be hard work and push you (or it should) but if you're not getting something positive out of it at the beginning my experience has always been it doesn't get better.  Don't be afraid to shop around; a good school in any art is better than a crappy school in your ideal art.  If the teacher tries to throttle back your training because of size or sex, go elsewhere.  

Have fun and good luck, it's an awesome path to walk!

Matt


----------



## Rukia (May 27, 2009)

I sat in on the JuJitsu class tonight, it was pretty intense. The Classes are Monday and Wednesday, an hour each. Mr. Davis told me that Mondays are usually more focused on self defense, and Wednesdays were more grapling. He also mentioned to the class that there wasn't going to be a limit anymore and he was going to let the class grow and he made an offer that if someone brought a friend in and they enrolled in the class, that person would get a free month of lessons; I thought it sounded a bit unusual. The class was good though, all of the students seemed to really enjoy it and they had a lot of fun even though they practiced nonstop. After the practice I found out that its $100 per month and he told me that he was uncomfortable with me sparring with the guys because I'm a girl, but he wouldn't have a problem if there was another girl for me to work with. Luckily there was another girl watching the class with me and she mentioned another female friend of hers wanted to join too. 

What do you guys think of that? He welcomed me to sit in on more lessons.


----------



## GBlues (May 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> Hello, I'm new here =]
> I'm 18 and a girl and I've never done any style of martial arts before (i've sat in on a few aikido classes but thats it) Since I just got out of school I think it's a great time to start taking classes, so I was wondering if I could get some advice as to which style I should start with.
> 
> Here's what is offered in my area:
> ...


 
Had a buddy in high school who was dating this girl and they both went to BJJ classes together. He said she was so flexible that when they sparred she routinely beat him, because she could get him in an arm lock and a leg lock at the same time. I don't know how true that is or how possible, I haven't studied grappling enough to know. But something to consider I would imagine if your pretty flexible.


----------



## GBlues (May 27, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I sat in on the JuJitsu class tonight, it was pretty intense. The Classes are Monday and Wednesday, an hour each. Mr. Davis told me that Mondays are usually more focused on self defense, and Wednesdays were more grapling. He also mentioned to the class that there wasn't going to be a limit anymore and he was going to let the class grow and he made an offer that if someone brought a friend in and they enrolled in the class, that person would get a free month of lessons; I thought it sounded a bit unusual. The class was good though, all of the students seemed to really enjoy it and they had a lot of fun even though they practiced nonstop. After the practice I found out that its $100 per month and he told me that he was uncomfortable with me sparring with the guys because I'm a girl, but he wouldn't have a problem if there was another girl for me to work with. Luckily there was another girl watching the class with me and she mentioned another female friend of hers wanted to join too.
> 
> What do you guys think of that? He welcomed me to sit in on more lessons.


 
SHould have read all of the posts first I guess. Uhm, you should be sparring against the guys. That's who your most likely to meet in a self-defense situation to my mind. If he isn't comfortable with that, well, maybe you should think long and hard about going there. There are weirdos even in the martial arts world. Why would he not want you to grapple with the guys? That doesn't make any sense to me at all. Huh. Course I've got 3 sisters to, so it wouldn't bother me either way. Just a girl you know. Like mom always said, "treat a lady like a lady till she hits you, then it's open season on ducks." so, I guess I don't understand that at all. You'll need to get some better opinions from some people that have been around longer I think, cause I want to say, " Uh uh, forget that guy and move on to someone that has your best interests at heart." That's my feeling, but I don't know how right on the money that is, for what I've just read. I just I've never heard of that before.


----------



## 7starmarc (May 27, 2009)

GBlues said:


> SHould have read all of the posts first I guess. Uhm, you should be sparring against the guys. That's who your most likely to meet in a self-defense situation to my mind. If he isn't comfortable with that, well, maybe you should think long and hard about going there. There are weirdos even in the martial arts world. Why would he not want you to grapple with the guys? That doesn't make any sense to me at all. Huh. Course I've got 3 sisters to, so it wouldn't bother me either way. Just a girl you know. Like mom always said, "treat a lady like a lady till she hits you, then it's open season on ducks." so, I guess I don't understand that at all. You'll need to get some better opinions from some people that have been around longer I think, cause I want to say, " Uh uh, forget that guy and move on to someone that has your best interests at heart." That's my feeling, but I don't know how right on the money that is, for what I've just read. I just I've never heard of that before.



Good point, GB. Also, if you are restricted to girls only, and the only girls are beginners like you, then you will not benefit from the experience of working the more senior students.


----------



## GBlues (May 27, 2009)

One last thing don't mean to keep posting, but you've got a Krav Maga school looks to be near you. You stated that you wanted to be active, and that self-defense was plus but not your main focus. But, why not get both if you can. My understanding is Krav is a workout all by itself, and very effective as a self-defense tool. Here's the website. 

http://www.kravmaganeworleans.com/index.php#

Check it out and decide for yourself, looks like they offer some jujitsus classes there also. So you might gain more from it than your thinking of right now. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## nitflegal (May 28, 2009)

Rukia said:


> I sat in on the JuJitsu class tonight, it was pretty intense. The Classes are Monday and Wednesday, an hour each. Mr. Davis told me that Mondays are usually more focused on self defense, and Wednesdays were more grapling. He also mentioned to the class that there wasn't going to be a limit anymore and he was going to let the class grow and he made an offer that if someone brought a friend in and they enrolled in the class, that person would get a free month of lessons; I thought it sounded a bit unusual. The class was good though, all of the students seemed to really enjoy it and they had a lot of fun even though they practiced nonstop. After the practice I found out that its $100 per month and he told me that he was uncomfortable with me sparring with the guys because I'm a girl, but he wouldn't have a problem if there was another girl for me to work with. Luckily there was another girl watching the class with me and she mentioned another female friend of hers wanted to join too.
> 
> What do you guys think of that? He welcomed me to sit in on more lessons.


 
Random thoughts:  the bring in a friend for free tuition isn't that unusual as it's a good way to promote word of mouth and increase students.  The fact that you and the rest of the class were having a good time while working out hard is a good sign.  I can understand the discomfort with having mixed sparring (legal issues, maturity issues, etc) but too darned bad.  If you're constantly working with only one person and thus body and reaction type your development is going to be seriously hindered.  You will still have fun and learn stuff but you won't be a very effective martial artist.  It's up to the teacher and his senior students to enforce an atmosphere where the students treat each other with respect at all times.  The flip side of course is in any grappling art everyone needs to turn down their outrage meter; you will grab others and be grabbed in turn occasionally in awkward spots.  Thst's just the name of the game.

You had fun and sounds like you learned early skills and he's willing to let you sit in to continue to get a feel for it.  Those are positive signs.  Hopefully there's some flexibility in the mixed sparring, even if it is limited to more senior and established (and presumably mature) students (which seems fair).

Matt


----------



## Rukia (May 30, 2009)

This morning I went to another studio and although I only intended to watch, the teacher insisted (pretty much forced lol) that I join in. The school offers American Kenpo and a Grapling class (mix of MMA, judo, and jujitsu) I participated in the beginner Kenpo class and it was so much fun. The teacher was great, he took time to help me and he encouraged me to continue trying to do moves that I had a hard time doing. He also let me get a glimpse of the grapling class, but it wasn't what I had in mind when I thought of 'grapling.' But overall I really liked the Kenpo class. 

The regular class is on a 12 month contract, 199.00 registration and 110.00 a month, but there is some special this month where you get a month free. And there is a summer program, 250.00, no fee and they give you a uniform. My dilema is that I'm going away to college in August, so i was wondering if the summer program sounded like a good deal or if I should just wait until I start college to look for a school (college is only 30 minutes away from where I live, so i could drive back if it didnt conflict with classes) He gave me a uniform and I haven't confirmed if I would be able to join, I'm not sure what that's about either.


----------



## elder999 (May 30, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> The first site confuses me as it says karate all over it but they teach TKD! How can it be a karate studio when they don't teach it?


 
Because tae kwon do *is* karate, revisionist Korean mythology to the contrary notwithstanding? :lfao:


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (May 30, 2009)

Rukia 
I think if you enjoyed the class and feel comfortable with the teacher you should do it.

$250 for the summer is reasonable and can be a good way to start your journey. 

30min drive is not really to much of a distance and the summer class should give you enough time to gauge if you want to make the 30min drive or find another school.

Anyway here on the site people will always help others out so any questions just ask. Now if you will excuse me I have cookies baking in the oven(Double Cholocate chip with milk cholocate and Dark cholocate)


----------

